# BIG Thompson beat me up and took my paddle



## huckTHIS (Nov 4, 2003)

My ghetto paddle (Grey/Black Werner with duck tape) and poogies washed away on a particularly... um... interesting day on the BigT, Sunday 11/2. Let me know if it returns from its watery grave.
Joel B
303-709-5398 :shock:


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*Joel,*

Sorry to here about your paddle, sometimes if lost gear will end up in the slow water right before idelwile dam.. I am heading down that way today and will check it out for you..
patrick


----------

